# VIP222 code 31-11-45



## Joanniemc (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi - I have a VIP222 and a VIP211. The VIP222 worked fine yesterday, but now has no signal and code 31-11-45. If I move the VIP211 to that location, it works fine. If I move the VIP222 to the VIP211 location, no signal and same code. Is the problem the VIP222? Dish is saying it may be related to the signal. VIP222 has been installed since 2008 with no physical cable changes, the VIP211 since 2010. Is it the signal or the receiver?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Probably the receiver.


----------

